# how much is 5mg of valium equivalent to xanax?



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

Any useful conversion sites, charts?

my dr prescribed me 0.25mg of xanax which previously i have been using valium 5mg which i found to sedative.
i just need to know how much would be equivalent so i can get the same effect, thanks guys


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

0.25mg xanax
http://www.benzo.org.uk/bzequiv.htm


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

0.5MG Xanax is equal to 10MG diazepam (Valium)
0.25MG of Xanax is equal to 5MG diazepam (Valium)
CHART


----------

